# New Yorker jackets at M-Edge -- More! New!



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

How long have the three additional New Yorker jackets been on the M-Edge site?!!

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-newyorker.psp

I don't prefer a book-style cover, but if I did, I'd be tempted by the foyer and door... kind of like "a book is a door to..."


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

I think the 'Dog Behind the Door' one is adorable. But I don't like not having a snap to keep my case closed.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Jessi said:


> I think the 'Dog Behind the Door' one is adorable. But I don't like not having a snap to keep my case closed.


I like snap closures too, but since I always carry my Kindle plus cover in a zippered case I don't need to worry if the cover I'm using doesn't have one. When m-Edge introduced the New Yorker covers they came with a nice fabric sleeper bag. I don't know if they still do, but I've sent an inquiry to CS.

I'm happy to see that m-edge has added some new ones. I already have "Sunday in Central Park" but I won't be able to resist getting another -- or two.

Update: I had a reply from m-Edge. The New Yorker covers come with sleeper bags. They are made of a soft cloth that feels like flannel, and they match the lining of the cover.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I REALLY LIKE these but the hinge still freaks me out


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

mistyd107 said:


> I REALLY LIKE these but the hinge still freaks me out


I agree with you. I see a lot of covers that are so pretty, but I don't want anything with the hinge system.


----------



## summerteeth (Dec 23, 2009)

Must have the dog behind the door one... So cute


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I am so ordering the Red Door, LOVE IT! I personally have never had a problem with the hinge system as long as you open the front of the cover you should be good.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

tiggeerrific said:


> As usual they dont care about the DX owners


I doubt that is the case. They have seven covers for the DX, which is a lot more than other manufacturers have. Granted, they don't have the New Yorker or Halsea but that might be a design decision (or perhaps there were other constraints).


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I love these covers and the hinges but can't spend the money.  The dog one is adorable and wish they had one of the New Yorker's cat covers.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> I love these covers and the hinges but can't spend the money. The dog one is adorable and wish they had one of the New Yorker's cat covers.


Being a cat lover also, I would have loved to see one with a kitty!

Oh well, it's probably a good thing they don't have one, this way I'm not tempted to buy a new cover!

These ARE really cute though!!!!!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

This is the one I ordered when they first sold them a year or so ago? It was only on the site a short time and then they pulled them.. someone mentioned it was a copyright issue.. I am glad I got it though.. I love this one.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I love yours Patrizia!  I also like the dog behind the door.  But I wish it had an elastic strap to keep it closed.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I did order the dog as well, I like that one too.

I have a suede thin case my lightwedge came in and I use that for the kindle. it fits perfectly in that cover. I agree with having it closed. I am thinking of taking it to my shoe guy to see if he can put something on it but I don't want to detract from the artwork.

I have been known to use an clear elastic hairband (the kind for pony tails) that also works pretty well.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think that it comes with a soft thin fabric case, which Patrizia showed us after she bought the one in pic she posted in this thread.  That would keep it closed, particularly good when it's in your handbag or tote.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

The dogwood one is very pretty!  I never use a cover at this point, preferring the Kindle without one, but that would be tempting if I were still in the market for one.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I like the M-Edge Trip because it has an elastic band sewed into the back cover.










The hinge system is fine with me, but I admit I am liking the Trip mounting even better. Guess I have absolutely no excuse for buying the New Yorker cover.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I love these designs! But, I'm also uncomfortable with the hinge system.


----------



## Amiedoll (Jun 29, 2010)

The hinge systems are fine as long as there is a way to hold that back cover to the Kindle. M edge usually have the corners on to keep it in securely and not to flop around and get cracked/scratched (double check to be sure). On the original Amazon hinge cover (for the k2) I solved the problem with double sided adhesive from the command hooks 
( http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/Command/home/ ) I just used that stuff to stick the Kindle to the back cover, while it was in the hinges, and never had a problem with it, except that I couldn't take it out without replacing the command adhesive. It comes off clean and there was not a mark on my Kindle 

If this is the dream cover for you and it does not have the corners (which I'm sure it does, M edge are pretty good like that), then there are ways around it to have the cover you want and keep your Kindle safe.

I was tempted by these covers back when they had two of them up on their site, I really love the book one, and the dog one too. Lol all these covers are so tempting, I should just stop opening these threads lol.

Edited for clarification


----------



## MarieAtMEdge (May 27, 2009)

Thank you all for your interest in our products!  If one of our jackets that uses Amazon's hinge mounting system is used properly, it should not cause any damage to the Kindle device.  All of our hinge jackets come with usage instructions for proper installation and removal of the Kindle.  As far as we have been able to determine, all cases of damage to a Kindle device have been caused by the Kindle being pulled away from the back cover while the metal hinge tabs are inserted into the left side of the device.  All of our hinge jackets have stretchy corner straps on the right two corners to help prevent this from occurring.  But please, don't hesitate to contact us if you have any questions or concerns about any of your M-Edge accessories.  

We are very excited about our newest New Yorker jackets and are so happy that everyone seems pleased with them!  If anyone knows of another New Yorker cover that they would like to see on one of our jackets we would love to hear about it!

Take Care,
Marie
Team M-Edge


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I am not a fan of hinges.. HOWEVER everything I have read the hinge problem always seems to be an amazon cover.. I love the NY Times covers so I do have that one and the dog is on his way.. with the hinges.. I have had no problem with those.. and yes the cover comes with a nice dust bag :A)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I wouldn't have a problem with the M-Edge hinge cases because they have elastic on the corners to keep the Kindle secure. It's the cases that JUST use the hinge system and let the Kindle flop around I have issue with.

These are cute, just not my style.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> I did order the dog as well, I like that one too.
> 
> I have a suede thin case my lightwedge came in and I use that for the kindle. it fits perfectly in that cover. I agree with having it closed. I am thinking of taking it to my shoe guy to see if he can put something on it but I don't want to detract from the artwork.
> 
> I have been known to use an clear elastic hairband (the kind for pony tails) that also works pretty well.


I ordered the Dog one too. I do not want to take a chance and miss this cover.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> This is the one I ordered when they first sold them a year or so ago? It was only on the site a short time and then they pulled them.. someone mentioned it was a copyright issue.. I am glad I got it though.. I love this one.


I love this cover. I am still sad that I miss out on this one.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Thinking about this one just because I have always wanted a cover with a dog on it.  Have to wait till aug to even consider it. Can the k be placed / removed from
Cover with 1 hand?


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> Thinking about this one just because I have always wanted a cover with a dog on it. Have to wait till aug to even consider it. Can the k be placed / removed from
> Cover with 1 hand?


not really.. it is not hard but you would need both hands.. one to hold the kindle and the other to pinch the little levers to release or adhere the hinges


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

MarieAtMEdge said:


> Thank you all for your interest in our products! If one of our jackets that uses Amazon's hinge mounting system is used properly, it should not cause any damage to the Kindle device. All of our hinge jackets come with usage instructions for proper installation and removal of the Kindle. As far as we have been able to determine, all cases of damage to a Kindle device have been caused by the Kindle being pulled away from the back cover while the metal hinge tabs are inserted into the left side of the device. All of our hinge jackets have stretchy corner straps on the right two corners to help prevent this from occurring. But please, don't hesitate to contact us if you have any questions or concerns about any of your M-Edge accessories.
> 
> We are very excited about our newest New Yorker jackets and are so happy that everyone seems pleased with them! If anyone knows of another New Yorker cover that they would like to see on one of our jackets we would love to hear about it!
> 
> ...


Marie, please see my suggestions in a new thread called "New Yorker cover suggestions". Thanks so much!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> not really.. it is not hard but you would need both hands.. one to hold the kindle and the other to pinch the little levers to release or adhere the hinges


thx there goes that idea...I don't need anymore covers anyway atleast not until we find out the dimensions for the K3. Maybe one day they will do these with just corners or something


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Strange.. my post just disappeared. 

I LOVE the door and the dog.. so I caved.. I love my M-edges.. have never had problems with the hinge/corner strap combo. And of course I needed a new skin to go with it:

http://www.jdoqocy.com/click-3356897-10737197?url=http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/44708


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

My New York Cover came. I love it. I got the one with the Dog by the Door.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I am considering the dog by the door as one of my k3 covers, but I'm curious how the new yorker covers are in terms of weight?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> I am considering the dog by the door as one of my k3 covers, but I'm curious how the new yorker covers are in terms of weight?


The weight of the K2 New Yorker covers is posted in the M-Edge website. I think it's lighter than the Go Jacket. The outer cover is a stretchy fabric (I think -- I don't have one).


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I bought the original Amazon cover, and the hinges on that did freak me out because I did almost open it from the back and not the front. There was nothing to stop you doing that, and no corner straps etc.

But I loved the concept. So I did end up buying MEdge Go covers with the hinge system but which also have tiny corner straps. And for extra security I bought a large elastic hair band, available in lots of pretty covers, that go over the cover when closed, and help to hold back the cover one handed when reading.

If you really love the MEdge design, then dont let the hinge system hold you back.

This is what I mean with an Oberon cover, so ignore the corners on the left, but the principal is the same.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Those are so CUTE!


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

mistyd107 said:


> I am considering the dog by the door as one of my k3 covers, but I'm curious how the new yorker covers are in terms of weight?


I have the "Page Turner" New Yorker cover. It weighs about the same as the amazon cover. Much lighter than my Oberons were. It is padded on front and back though, so it adds a little bulk, but not alot. Looks great. Feels good while holding it. Just wish it had some sort of clasp to keep it closed.


----------

